# Driving backhoes on public streets



## Driftwood

I live in Calif. What is the law for driving my Hoe on the street?
I see this is done often. what happens if you have a fender bender?

Told my insurance co. I have the machine and need an add on Quote.

Haven't heard from them in a week. Can I get a plate ?

I told them this is for developing my mountain property [septic, culvet 
and road over creek] ,AN occasional found footing on my own project.

I have a Million $ insurance for around $4800 a year. What do You think
the machine will add? Should I shop for seperate insurance for this?

If so ,where Thank's Drift


----------



## mdshunk

In PA, we can get a plate for construction equipment. The plate says "special mobile equipment" where it would normally say "truck" for a pickup truck. You need stuff like turn signals, headlights, and a horn, which most equipment has anyhow.


----------



## Bob Kovacs

Driftwood said:


> I live in Calif. What is the law for driving my Hoe on the street?


If this wasn't an earthwork forum, that question would take on a totally different meaning.....lol.

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Hypothetically speaking of course, lets say ya get pulled, do you really think they'll be able to stop ya?:w00t:

Bob


----------



## mdshunk

Glasshousebltr said:


> Hypothetically speaking of course, lets say ya get pulled, do you really think they'll be able to stop ya?


Well, you've seen the video of that guy that stole the tank years back and went nuts. They jumped on top of it, ripped the hatch open, and shot the dude right in the driver's seat. I'm not so sure I'd want to temp a police chase while operating a backhoe.


----------



## Glasshousebltr

Come on Md ......where's your sense of adventure?

Bob


----------



## mdshunk

Glasshousebltr said:


> Come on Md ......where's your sense of adventure?


:w00t: :w00t: 

Yes, you're absolutely right. That would be tons of fun. I'll just stick to imagining how much fun it could be, rather than actually trying it. 

When you do it, have somebody shoot some video!


----------



## Wolf

*Rules in California*

So, back to the original question.

Can somebody tell him what are the rules in California????


----------



## Driftwood

*Thank's Wolf*

FOR THE RECORD My hoe is a 16,000 Massey ferguson 50 hx L O L


----------



## denick

Does the CA DMV have a website where you can ask? We have a "special mobile equipment" plate in CT also. It allows you to drive the vehicle from sun up to sun set. No load or work with the machine while underway. Lights and equipment need to be functional. Insurance is $ 1,400.00 a year it had to be on our commercial vehicle policy. The state does not require the insurance but it is not covered under our liability policy. Registration $ 200.00 I think.


----------



## Driftwood

*thank's Denick*

I was hoping You would respond. That helps. Will have to visit dmv I guess. haven't been able to find anything on their site


----------



## mdshunk

Google is your friend.

Results 1 - 10 of about 4,010,000 for california special mobile equipment. (0.14 seconds) 

California Special Equipment (SE) Registration *What is Special Equipment?*

Certain specialized vehicles, which are incidentally operated on the highway, fall under the definition of Special Equipment (SE) and are exempt from regular registration. This category includes special construction equipment, cemetery equipment, special mobile equipment, logging equipment, implements of husbandry, and cotton or farm trailers. (Vehicle Code §§5011, 5015, 5016)
*When SE registration is issued*

SE registration is issued to qualified vehicles as outlined below. A qualifying vehicle is issued an SE plate and an identification card. A title is not issued to vehicles with SE registration. However, the owner may apply for a Certificate of Title as a separate transaction.

Special construction equipment includes any legal sized (not requiring a special permit) vehicle used primarily for highway grading, paving, earth moving, or other highway or railroad right-of-way work. These vehicles are not designed for transportation of persons or property and are only occasionally operated or moved over the highways.


http://www.dmv.ca.gov/forms/reg/reg88.pdf


----------



## Driftwood

*Thank's Mdshunk*

I'll hit the dmv this week


----------



## dougchips

Use to know a logger in VT who had to many DWI's to drive....so he use to drive his skidder down the main road. The cops would stop him because he was all over the road but for some reason they could not put a stop to him. His goal was to drive to the next town and go to the bars, only 7 miles away.


----------



## 690E

I am in California and its a question I have been avoiding. My rule for backhoes has worked for years- close to home, short drives on rural roads, between near properties- just do it. Keep the orange triangle on the back, turn the lights on and flashers, pull over immediately someone shows in the mirror - Even had the sheriff pass me once. 

Drove a 47,000 pound piece of iron [excavator] a mile down a quiet dirt county road, but used a pilot car and just after the phone company had ruined the road anyway. Very short hops across pavement with lots of wood under the tracks. I see hoes in town and they have tags and working brake lights, so there must be a system to get you on the road if you are in a populated area.

If you go for tags, says it FARM equipment, I think that gets you off clean, or a permanent tag at low cost.

My homeowners insurance will carry one piece of farm equipment for 50 bucks a year, so that might be the way to cover your behind in case the school bus hooks your outriggers.

Last week, I passed a Drott excavator on its last leg traveling down a paved and fairly well used county road. Good thing the pads were worn flat - the cops could have followed the trail of oil it left to its location - looked like about one quart per 50 feet of travel. Now that is something I would not try.


----------



## Driftwood

*Thank's 690 E*

I live in San Rafael [ Marin co. ] Have land and cabin near Bear valley hi- way 4. Yoy up that way ?


----------



## 690E

If you mean Bear valley hiway 49 elevation 2000' then we are almost neighbors! But I think you are closer to the Jackson- angels camp - high elevation bearvalley....?

Anyway, post what you learn from the DMV


----------



## Driftwood

*690 e*

Hay neighbor , i will post. I'm around the cabbage patch maintance 
station [cal trans] HI way 4 elev 6900 . 2 snowmobiles trailered for superbowl sun.
son and I


----------



## LNG24

Glasshousebltr said:


> Hypothetically speaking of course, lets say ya get pulled, do you really think they'll be able to stop ya?:w00t:
> 
> Bob


This statement reminds me of the guy in Canada (I think) who bullet proofed his dozer by welding 1/2 steel plate all over it and then started to tear up the neighborhood. He was mad at loosing some zoning issue. He destroyed houses, building, cars. He was unstopable until he got stuck. He had welded himself inside!!! So there was no excape. When they finally cut him out, he had killed himself.


----------



## mdshunk

Digger1799 said:


> This statement reminds me of the guy in Canada (I think) who bullet proofed his dozer by welding 1/2 steel plate all over it and then started to tear up the neighborhood. He was mad at loosing some zoning issue. He destroyed houses, building, cars. He was unstopable until he got stuck. He had welded himself inside!!! So there was no excape. When they finally cut him out, he had killed himself.


Yes, I remember that. It seems he armour plated the radiator too, and overheated the engine and blew it. I absolutely understand his frustrations and what might motivate him to do such a thing. About like the fella in England that pulled his manure spreader up to city hall and splattered the whole front with manure.


----------

